
High schooler who made $300K trading penny stocks under his desk - sjs382
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/3/7319277/whiz-kid-penny-stocks-smartphone-mobile-trader
======
lazyant
Summary is in the middle: "Smartphones have exacerbated the monkeys and
typewriters problem," says says Paul Kedrosky, a veteran investor. "Given
enough people with smartphones, a teen from New Jersey will turn his bar
mitzvah money into $300,000, purely by chance."

------
sireat
This sounds very close to the late 90s penny stock pusher:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Lebed](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Lebed)

Now maybe this new kid was not as nefarious as Lebed but pushing your own
penny stock agenda is given when you play to win. Only question is whether you
slip under SEC radar.

The fact that he is starting a $2,000 newsletter is pretty much an indication
that whatever edge he had is gone.

------
cylinder
Funny, I was doing this in HS in 2003. I was one of the few kids with a cell
phone (Nokia), I'd quietly dial E-Trade's automated line to check prices on my
stock portfolio.

Didn't make 300k though.

~~~
coralreef
Mark Zuckerberg: My friend Eduardo made three hundred thousand dollars betting
oil futures one summer and Eduardo won’t come close to getting in. And the
ability to make money doesn’t impress anybody around here.

Erica Albright: Must be nice. He made three hundred thousand dollars in a
summer.

Mark Zuckerberg: He likes meteorology.

Erica Albright: You said it was oil futures.

Mark Zuckerberg: You can read the weather, you can predict the price of
heating oil.

------
CmonDev
Reads like a spammy comment of type of "Mom made 15k while staying at home".

